# Best DA polisher for around £150?



## TP199 (Feb 5, 2018)

Can anyone give me some advice on DA polishers? 

What would be the best DA polisher at around £150? 

Was thinking of going for the Autobrite Direct DA21.

Also, I was reading that this DA polisher has a 21mm throw. Can anyone explain to me what this means?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For that money, I'd buy one of these http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ced-rotation-dual-acton-machine-polisher.html

A 21mm throw refers to the amount the pads moves or oscillates. 21mm is a large throw (a normal DA would be 7-8mm) and while this increases the rate of work or correction the machine can do, it makes it harder to move it around smaller areas and fine details. Such a machine is not very practical as your only polisher as you really need something else for spot pads and tight areas.


----------



## TP199 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks steelghost


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

If you fancy the forced drive type I'd suggest this one the Vertool - Force Drive

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...r/vertool-force-drive-polisher/prod_1723.html

Comes with a quality bag as well. It's a brilliant really well made machine we've not had any issues with them and fantastic feedback

Having said that though which DA to go for is always a tricky one as really it depends on what you are considering doing with it.

The VERTOOL Force Drive is the one for ultimate grunt, it's the most powerful and won't bog down. However if you are totally new to machine polishing it;'s questionable whether it's the right machine straight off the bat.

If you are in the market for a long throw then I'd wholeheartedly recommend the DAS-6 PRO PLUS.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1452

15mm seems to me to be the sweet spot for enthusiasts. Again this machine has been reined over the years are are pretty much bulletproof now. More than enough power to smoke a pad, but gentle enough to finish even the finest compounds.

As a complete all rounder you wouldn't go far wrong looking at the entry level DAS-6 V2 though, half your budget so would allow for a complete kit for the £150. It's got more than enough power to do general correction, but if you are going to mainly be using it after the initial correction for application of light polishes, glazes, sealants, waxes that kind of thing then it's an absolute no brainer. Just over 2kg's its really ergonomic, long lead, bag, 5 & 6 " plate.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=519

Pair it with the Megs microfibre system and you'll have no problem correcting most things.

If you need any advise though just give us a shout as we have literally 1000's in stock and have been importing and supporting these for over 10 years now.

Tim


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If your £150 budget includes pads and polishes then you need to be looking at the DAS6 Pro/V2, if that amount is for the machine itself then you have a much wider choice.

I have the 15mm Pro+ and it is a fantastic tool, never let me down. If it exploded tomorrow though I would now go for one of the forced rotation models as the price difference has reduced dramatically. The only drawback with the Pro+, and the forced rotation models for that matter, is that they won’t take a 3 inch backing plate for spot pads. Not sure if it’s the design of the collar up to the plate or if it’s down to the large throw, but I am now looking at getting a small format machine to get into where mine won’t reach. With that in mind for a first machine the regular DAS6 model would be a better all rounder as it can take all sizes of backing plates.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> If your £150 budget includes pads and polishes then you need to be looking at the DAS6 Pro/V2, if that amount is for the machine itself then you have a much wider choice.
> 
> I have the 15mm Pro+ and it is a fantastic tool, never let me down. If it exploded tomorrow though I would now go for one of the forced rotation models as the price difference has reduced dramatically. The only drawback with the Pro+, and the forced rotation models for that matter, is that they won't take a 3 inch backing plate for spot pads. Not sure if it's the design of the collar up to the plate or if it's down to the large throw, but I am now looking at getting a small format machine to get into where mine won't reach. With that in mind for a first machine the regular DAS6 model would be a better all rounder as it can take all sizes of backing plates.


Sounds like you need a Shinemate EP803 mini rotary


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

CleanYourCar said:


> Sounds like you need a Shinemate EP803 mini rotary


Toss up between that and the Vertool, the Shinemate would also give me the option of a rotary on the odd spot that the da struggles with and it comes with an amazingly extensive kit, although owners report that the included pads are not the best. The Vertool on the other hand is a da, so would be super safe on the areas that this size machine would likely be used on, like in door shuts and on the super soft black gloss b pillars.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

CleanYourCar said:


> If you fancy the forced drive type I'd suggest this one the Vertool - Force Drive
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...r/vertool-force-drive-polisher/prod_1723.html
> 
> ...


Tim does your Das6 Pro Plus come with the washer mod on the backing plate?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the pro+ and its very nice to use, shame it doesnt take 3" Pads. I did buy the vertool mini but it did seem to get hot when used for over 10 minutes.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> I have the pro+ and its very nice to use, shame it doesnt take 3" Pads.


Where did you get your Pro Plus from and does it bog down at all?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

sean ryan said:


> Where did you get your Pro Plus from and does it bog down at all?


Bought from CYC (its only a 10 minute drive) and unless you try to push it through the bodywork it doesnt bog down mate. After coming from the Das6 it was a dream to use, lot less noise and the vibration was a lot less.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> Bought from CYC (its only a 10 minute drive) and unless you try to push it through the bodywork it doesnt bog down mate. After coming from the Das6 it was a dream to use, lot less noise and the vibration was a lot less.


Nice :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

For anyone else looking, we offer the MK1000, it's a 1000w Dual Action Polisher and comes with 5" backing plate, 2 year warranty and I've used some British internal parts to boost the quality and feel.

https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/dual-action-polisher


----------



## alanf (Jan 15, 2014)

*Da and kit*

As a novice, it would seem the recommendation is for a Da6 pro V2. The cleanyourcar machine looks ideal, but what about some polishes/pads to go with it? I can see a number of different kits on offer but what would people recommend?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Comes with both 3" & 5" plates and a set of pads and good set of abrasives.
Also recomended by John at Forensic Detailing.
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/in2d...choll-concepts-complete-kit-in2200387180.html


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

More info here
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/in2detailing-da8-dual-action-machine-polisher-in2200327779.html


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> Tim does your Das6 Pro Plus come with the washer mod on the backing plate?


Can you explain more about the washer mod on the backing plate please? What is it's purpose, does it achieve it and is it a DIY mod or factory supplied.
Thanks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tykebike said:


> Can you explain more about the washer mod on the backing plate please? What is it's purpose, does it achieve it and is it a DIY mod or factory supplied.
> Thanks


The washer mod you refer to is for the Rupes BigFoot DA machines and was invented by Kevin Brown aka 'Buff Daddy'. It spaces the backing plate away from the shroud and stops the two parts rubbing against each other. This makes the backing plate spin more easily and, supposedly, less liable to stall as it is said to increase the torque capability.

However, note that the friction created by the backing plate rubbing against the shroud is an actual design feature by Rupes to slow down and stop the backing plate spinning when the machine is turned off. Regular greasing of the mating surfaces of the 2 parts is recommended by Rupes to keep the machine free spinning and partly negates the need for the washer mod.

The washer is simple to make and there are plenty of internet articles and videos showing how to make it.

It is not applicable to other makes of DA machines as far as I am aware.

Hope that helps.

Alan W


----------

